# Lipton Jar



## dewdog (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a jar that I am thinking of selling and wanted some opinions esp as to value. It is embossed LIPTON FRUIT GROWER AND PRESERVER. It is a very light green in color and very crude glass. The back has a large shield shape embossed on it. Has one small lip chip. The outside is smooth but the inside has several rough places in the glass. Any info would be appreciated and any offers will be considered. Sorry for the  bad pics--can't seem to get a good one of it........


----------



## dewdog (Nov 2, 2006)

The top......


----------



## capsoda (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Michael, It is Red Book # 1509-2. I don't have a date but you will be happy to know it lists for $200 to $250. It looks like a very clean and nicely whittled jar.


----------



## dewdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Warren. I think its a really neat little jar. I have quite a few jars (and bottles, insulators and anything else glass)  but haven't ever seen another one of these. Also, the rough places on the inside--haven't ever seen that before either. Wish I could get a better pic of what I am trying to describe. Anyway, if anyone would like to make a reasonable offer--I'm all ears. Thanks again....................mike


----------



## dewdog (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone interested in the Lipton jar for $150??  Give me a yell if so.


----------



## bobclay (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Mike,

 That is a nice little jar! I have always wondered if this has anything to do with the famous Lipton tea. Purportedly an English jar, they're seldom seen around here. Wonder how it got over here? Too bad our jars can't talk and tell us where all they've been!  )

 Bob Clay


----------



## dewdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Bob!  It is a great little jar --very crude but nice with just a small chip on the lip. I bought it many years ago and have always enjoyed it. The Red Book doesn't list the one with the shield in light green, but this one has the shield and is light green. Thought someone might take me up on my price---looks like I will just keep it a few more years........mike.........dewdog


----------



## capsoda (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey Michael, I would love to take you up on it but my wife just threatened me with castration. Email me if you would consider a trade.

 Hey Bob. It is the same company as the lipton tea folks. They started out preserving veggies and meat. Tea was just one of their many products. Now it is their only product.


----------



## dewdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Yikes!!  All I can say is hide all the scissors and knives and other sharp objects!!![]  I've sent you an email................


----------



## dewdog (Nov 13, 2006)

This one is no longer available.........


----------



## bobclay (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Mike,

 I didn't figure this would last too long.  []

 Hope no one lost their ah, uh, (well never mind!) to get it though. That's too high of a price in my opinion!  []

 Bob


----------



## dewdog (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for your opinion.  []


----------



## bobclay (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Mike,

 I do hope you realize my tongue in cheek post was in reference to Warren's post above. Your asking price was more than fair and a good bargain to whomever got the jar!

 Bob


----------



## dewdog (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Bob--no offense meant or taken.  Did a trade on the jar--no money involved. I hope the new owner likes it as much as I did. Don't think he will get a chance on another one. Will be selling (or trading) the rest of my jars--have too many interests--something has got to go!!


----------

